# Hello from Eastern Wa.



## ELK JUNKIE (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone.This will be my third season with a bow and I was wondering if anyone has found a cure for this terrible addiction I have. If so please don't ever tell me,if my wife finds it I could be in trouble. Im really looking forward to listening and learning from everyone out there,and putting in my two cents worth from time to time.Any body in the Spokane Wa. area looking for someone with ETHICS to hunt with please contact me,I have found that we are few and far between. Hunt hard,Be safe,and above all else Have Fun !!!


----------



## JeffD4L (Jun 8, 2008)

*from one new guy to another.......................*

:welcomesign: good to see another Wa. bow hunter around!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk Fellow Washingtonian!. I am 80 miles to the west of you in Lincoln County. Happy Huntin!. I get all my Work done by Scott of Dalton Archery in Spokane.


----------



## DeKuma (May 22, 2008)

Welcome to all Washington Hunters. I am in Bothell. Just started Archery back in February and will be chasing elk this year. Hunting Modern for deer to be with my wife for her first hunt, but will carry my bow for the right opportunity. Hunt mostly out of Colville where my family has a small piece of land backing the national forest.


----------



## ELK JUNKIE (Jun 7, 2008)

Me too,Scott's a great guy. I've learned alot from him.


----------



## ELK JUNKIE (Jun 7, 2008)

*Collville.*



DeKuma said:


> Welcome to all Washington Hunters. I am in Bothell. Just started Archery back in February and will be chasing elk this year. Hunting Modern for deer to be with my wife for her first hunt, but will carry my bow for the right opportunity. Hunt mostly out of Colville where my family has a small piece of land backing the national forest.


Haller Cr. isn't what it used to be. I was very unhappy to see what they had done to it two years ago,haven't been back. Try 49 deg. No. or up around Usk for Elk.


----------



## DeKuma (May 22, 2008)

Property is up the Huckleberry range up against Monumental. Have not seen any elk sign, but lots of Deer, Bear, turkey and the occasional moose and cougar. Lot of yotes too, but tough to get in bow range.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk. :welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Elk Junkie. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome, this place is addictive as shooting........:darkbeer:


----------



## ELK JUNKIE (Jun 7, 2008)

don't forget the Grizzly Bears too!! as far as the coyotes go,just nuke em.the little *******'s got to my deer before I did in 2006.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :teeth::welcomesign:


----------

